# evening endo clinic



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,  I have been referred to endo clinic in cardiff and was just wondering if anyone one knows how long it takes to get an appointment? or does anyone attend and know what evenings it is and what it happens xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry you haven't had any replies yet 

Is this in the IVF Wales fertility clinic  
It might be worth asking on the Wales location board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=505.0


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

If it is the clinic I went to then it is with Liz Bruen on a Wednesday evening and you usually get an appt within a week or two.  Is this just for endo?  Or is it with IVF Wales?


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi smcwales, it is with ivf wales i seen mr griffiths at the beginning of the month and he said he was referring me and put a message into his dictaphone. thought i might of heard by now.  He mentioned having a scan where they fill u with water. Have you experienced this?  Thans for messaging me xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

U are talking about a saline/aqua scan and I've had this, its no problem can feel uncomfy as the liquid fills the uterus as it will contract but its not painful


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Been about 6/7 weeks now and still not heard about appt for endo clinic. Have rung up and they just keep saying they are looking into it.


----------

